# Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518



## Moxi1991 (23. März 2017)

*Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518*

Hallo Leute,

schweren Herzens muss ich mich wohl langsam von meiner MX518 trennen, welche nach jahrelangem Gebrauch nun doch den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit der Maus, da sie immer super funktioniert hat und super "bequem" war.
Daher suche ich eine Maus die vor allem ähnlich gebaut ist wie die MX518. Ich denke technisch werden jetzt ja alle aktuellen Mäuse ja besser aufgestellt sein oder?!
Naja mein Preislimit wären 50€. Schnickschnack wie RGB oder 20 programmierbare Tasten brauche ich nicht.
Durch kurze Recherche bin ich auf die Logitech M500 und Logitech G402 gestoßen, welche der MX518 noch am ähnlichsten sein sollen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen und schonmal Danke im vorraus 

Grüße Maxi


----------



## JackA (23. März 2017)

*AW: Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518*

G403 ist so sehr ähnlich der MX518


----------



## Devury (24. März 2017)

*AW: Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518*

Würde auch die G403 empfehlen. Die G402 hat ja doch mehr lächerlichen Schnick Schnack, wie die "Sniper-Tase", die meiner Meinung nach im Weg steht.


----------



## Westcoast (25. März 2017)

*AW: Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518*

ich bin mit der logitech G403 sehr zufrieden. würde ich auch empfehlen, hat auch den besten sensor.


----------



## wtfNow (25. März 2017)

*AW: Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518*

Bin auch vor einigen Monaten von der MX518 auf G403 gewechselt.
Die MX nutze ich nun auf Arbeit, möchte Privat aber nicht mehr zurück


----------



## Moxi1991 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Maus gesucht - Nachfolger für Logitech MX518*

Danke für die Antworten Hab sie mir gerade bestellt


----------

